# Bird Grasshopper



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

Found some of these today. Very large grasshoppers. The larger mantids love em.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2006)

that should fill a mantis up


----------



## Ian (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmm, slightly larger than anything I could find over here.

It might benefit you to start breeding those.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2006)

> Hmm, slightly larger than anything I could find over here. It might benefit you to start breeding those.


I don't know. They are very large and are not easy to catch since they fly so well. Interesting thing about them is that they live almost till spring. Even in the winter I have seen them. We do have somewhat mild winters here but it's still cold enough to kill off mantids and everything else. But yet you still see these.


----------



## infinity (Sep 24, 2006)

Just curious as I'm not familiar with that species (or many in the US) - the colouration on it might suggest a sllight level of toxicity? Can you confirm this? - maybe only to mammals etc because I know many insect toxins aren't poisonous to other insects...

right/ wrong?


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2006)

> Just curious as I'm not familiar with that species (or many in the US) - the colouration on it might suggest a sllight level of toxicity? Can you confirm this? - maybe only to mammals etc because I know many insect toxins aren't poisonous to other insects... right/ wrong?


Thats their normal color. You can see pics of them on bug guide.


----------

